# Interested in 3x3x4, Square-1, & Crazy 4x4



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey everyone. My parents, having no experience in buying puzzles, said that as my Christmas present I could buy $40 worth of puzzles. The ones I'm interested in are the 3x3x4, Square-1, & Crazy 4x4. I know I don't have enough money to buy all 3, so I need pick & choose carefully. So do you guys know any specifics with these cubes, where the best place to buy them, & how the shipping is? Is Cube4You the best place? How about mf8? This may seem like an odd request of me, but I've actually never ordered Cube4You puzzles before.

Any info on these will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2009)

Umm... If I was buying them, I personally would buy them from:

http://www.hknowstore.com

You can get all 3 cubes from there, I have gotten a white 3x3x4, and a black MF8 square 1. You can get crazy 4x4's, but I dont have one.

3x3x4 and square 1 are awesome 

Shipping is free, and (apparently) takes less than 2 weeks to arrive in the US.


----------



## retr0 (Dec 15, 2009)

Square-1 - $7.80 http://shop.mf8.com.cn/category.php?id=1
3x3x4 - Cubeforyou/hknowstore/eBay/popbuying
Crazy 4x4 - $26.80 http://shop.mf8.com.cn/category.php?id=2

Shipping for both Square1 and Crazy4x4 together will be $12

In my opinion, Square-1 and the 3x3x4 are the ones you should get. The Crazy 4x4 really isn't much. Just a combination of a 2x2 and 4x4. Personally OI find the Square 1 and 3x3x4 FAR cooler because they aren't solved the same way as the "original" cubes.


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

Crazy 4x4: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26351 - $31.33

SQ-1: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26646 - $7.35

Free shipping. 

3x3x4 is cooler though: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26254 - $13.36


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooo, thank you for showing me PopBuying. I think I'll go for that. Seems to be the cheapest. I'll go for the Crazy 4x4 & 3x3x4. It'll be $45, but I can cover the extra $5. Oh, & thanks for your opinion, retr0, but I really want to get the Crazy 4x4 cube.

Is there anything else I should know about PopBuying. Does the shipping really take 14 days, as it claims? Or is it more or less? (I don't really care if it comes on time for Christmas. I just want to know how reliable their claim is.)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 15, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Ooo, thank you for showing me PopBuying. I think I'll go for that. Seems to be the cheapest. I'll go for the Crazy 4x4 & 3x3x4. It'll be $45, but I can cover the extra $5. Oh, & thanks for your opinion, retr0, but I really want to get the Crazy 4x4 cube.
> 
> Is there anything else I should know about PopBuying. Does the shipping really take 14 days, as it claims? Or is it more or less? (I don't really care if it comes on time for Christmas. I just want to know how reliable their claim is.)



The shipping did take 14ish days for me, but the processing etc, made it just over 21days from ordering to twisting.

EDIT - that was a deal extreme order. My popbuying one was ordered 2233GMT 28Nov09 and it arrived on my doorstep the morning of 12Dec09


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Is there anything else I should know about PopBuying. Does the shipping really take 14 days, as it claims? Or is it more or less? (I don't really care if it comes on time for Christmas. I just want to know how reliable their claim is.)



Yes, it took 14 days or so for me.
All you really need to know is that it is really, really good.

One thing though; occasionally cubes (DIY 3x3s mostly) come with too few or too many pieces (actually, Jude's came with 11 edges and 9 corners, so the wrong _mix_ of pieces ). However, I read from a post from James on the c4u forum that this is the factories fault when they bag them up, not theirs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2009)

I have personally never had any quick experience with popbuying/dealextreme/dealperfect coming to the US. No matter what I order, it seems to take about a month from my order date. Everything does come eventually though, so no worries there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 15, 2009)

my popbuying order came in 7 days after i placed my order. the processing took less than a day (compared to the 2 months that dealextreme took)


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys. So it sounds like the shipping does vary. I'll go ahead & place my order.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 15, 2009)

retr0 said:


> In my opinion... The Crazy 4x4 really isn't much. Just a combination of a 2x2 and 4x4. Personally OI find the Square 1 and 3x3x4 FAR cooler because they aren't solved the same way as the "original" cubes.



The crazy 4x4 has nothing to do with a 2x2. Go actually try to solve a circle cube please.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 15, 2009)

Like Escher said you should order from popbuying but be aware that the 3x3x4 changes shape like the 3x3x5 you made, and the cube4you 3x3x4 doesnt.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2009)

Blake4512 said:


> Like Escher said you should order from popbuying but be aware that the 3x3x4 changes shape like the 3x3x5 you made, and the cube4you 3x3x4 doesnt.



Err, no it doesn't. The one on popbuying is the same as the one from c4y.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 15, 2009)

Blake4512 said:


> Like Escher said you should order from popbuying but be aware that the 3x3x4 changes shape like the 3x3x5 you made, and the cube4you 3x3x4 doesnt.


Yikes, you made my heart skip for second when you said that. But DavidWoner's right. It has the Cube3You logo in one of the pictures.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 16, 2009)

Square-1 all the way 
I got mine at a cubing competition but I'm sure you can get them from either DX C4Y
and I don't think mf8 has its own website/store

EDIT: nvm mf8 has its own store, but it's kinda unpopular


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > Like Escher said you should order from popbuying but be aware that the 3x3x4 changes shape like the 3x3x5 you made, and the cube4you 3x3x4 doesnt.
> ...



Blake4512 was probably referring to the 3x3x4 Extended cube on Popbuying (which is basically useless and looks like crap). The MHZ 3x3x4 is the C4Y 3x3x4.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > Like Escher said you should order from popbuying but be aware that the 3x3x4 changes shape like the 3x3x5 you made, and the cube4you 3x3x4 doesnt.
> ...



i never heard of Cube3you


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 16, 2009)

I would get the 3x3x4 from C4Y, because this one is shown in different pics with wierd colour schemes. With the C4Y one, you put the stickers on yourself.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I would get the 3x3x4 from C4Y, because this one is shown in different pics with wierd colour schemes. With the C4Y one, you put the stickers on yourself.



http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24564


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 16, 2009)

Why does it cost more than the assembled one?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 16, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> The crazy 4x4 has nothing to do with a 2x2. Go actually try to solve a circle cube please.




What do you mean that the Crazy 4x4 has nothing to do with a 2x2? 
(Unless you mean the "Crazy 4x4 II" which is not on popbuying yet)

I don't know how you solve one, but I first solve the *2x2 *within the circle, then solve the centers, pair the edges and solve like a 3x3.

Have you got one? 

It is my second favorite puzzle after the 3x3. Figuring out how to swap two edge pairs without messing up the 2x2 centers drove me crazy for about 1 month until I found the relatively simple solution.

The crazy 4x4 is great. If you love puzzles you will love it.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry i thought since dealextreme is similar to popbuying (in my oppinion) the 3x3x4 would change shape because the one on dealextreme does


----------

